# Protektorenjacke Dainese Gladiator Evo Shield



## Veloce (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde mir gerne mit Oberbekleidungsgröße 38/ 1,65 Körpergröße  die angegebene Protektorenjacke in Gr XS zulegen .
Vielleicht hat sie eine von  euch schon und kann mir was über die Paßform
sagen .


----------



## 4mate (11. Dezember 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6893908&highlight=Dainese+Gladiator#post6893908


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

